# GAZ mileage



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

HELP









First let me start by saying that we are the newest proud owner of a 21RS sunny . We signed our contract yesterday. Now my time will be devoted at finding the right TV.

As many of you read and replied to my previous post " Grand Cherokee vs 21RS", I was looking at the possibility of getting a Grand C or an Expedition. The GC got quickly eliminated as the short WB does not make it a good TV, than the Expy seemed to be the TV of choice but the extreme low mileage (5-6 mpg when towing) freaked me out. I then looked at the Durango with 4.7, yes yes yes I know I need the right axels ratios (3.92), and I was pretty happy with my choice until one of the members told me about the 7mpg they are getting out of their Durango!! I freaked out once more







.

So here is my question, what is the best TV on gaz mileage. PLease remember that I will be towing a 21rs. Does 7mpg the expected best performance??? Am I dreaming at 10mpg?

As some of you, I am Canadian and I do pay my gaz at about 3$ per gal.

One last quick question, what is the gaz price in the US??

Thanks again, I really enoy reading your post and replies


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I towed my brand new 21rs to the desert for it's maiden voyage with my Tundra (about 200 miles round trip). The fresh water tank was full and I had my three motorcycles and 130 lb. honda generator in the bed. I got about 10 mpg. I don't know how big your kids are but mine fit just fine in the back seat.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a 2500HD Chevy crew cab with the Duramax Diesel. He says he gets about 15 mpg while towing his 25' Proline fishing boat, and with full water and fuel on the boat, not sure of the water capacity, but fuel is 200 gallons at 6#/gal., that is pushing total trailer wgt. of 10,000#, and sits much higher (more wind resistance) than an Outback.

Of course, I think the truck cost him $38,000+ American 2 years ago. The point is, diesels will get better fuel mileage.

Alot will depend on your driving habits, and conditions. Many hills = low mileage.

As far as fuel costs, the other day I paid $1.75/gal for unleaded gasoline. I noticed the diesel pump was $1.74/gal at the same station.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I usually get between 7-13 MPG with my Tahoe. Wind is a huge factor in MPG. If it's not too windy, MPG is much better. If you keep your speed down, you'll be amazed at the savings.

Gas (87 Oct.) is $1.74 here in ND.


----------



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank NDJollyMon,

just for the record, 7 to 13 mpg is it while towing? if so, what kind of mileage do you get in city driving???

I see light!







for the Thaoe

Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our Yukon (same as the Tahoe) gets 10 towing. It doesn't seem to really matter what the conditions are, it's always around 10. Around 15-18 empty. Jollymon's right about getting better mileage if you keep the speed down. We have a 3.42 rear which isn't the best for towing, but for the 21RS we have it's fine. If you're going 4wd then I think the 3.73 is the most common.

Bought gas for 1.55/gal the other day. Ranges from 1.55-1.75 depending on what the brand/location is.

Mike


----------



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Camping 479,

What eng do you have and is it a 4x4??

Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have 2WD with the 5.3 litre vortec motor. I would guess the mileage might be a little less with 4WD and 3.73 rear, but not a whole lot.

Congratulations on your new trailer, we love our 21RS.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 'Ho is a 5.3 L with the 4x4. It's hopped up with 17" wheels, skid plates and all the off road stuff. It's a bit beefier than normal. The figures I gave were for towing.
City driving is a few MPG better.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

First guys I just have to say that I am envious of the price you are paying for gas, I just filled up and thought I got a good deal for fuel at $2.12 per gal. the total fill up came to $48.35. We get around 14-16 city driving and 9-12 towing depending on road conditions. This is with a 2003 Chevy Tahoe 2WD, 4.8 liter, 3.42 gears(soon to be 4.10 limited slip). I would like to hear what kind of MPG if someone has a similiar truck with 4.10 gears. Pulling out for a week first thing in the morning, Kirk action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

$1.55 ahhh, I love going to NJ.

Anyway, I left my experience out of my last post. I get about 13 mpg around town with the Avalanche, 5.3L 4x4, with 3.73 limited slip. Towing the 2500# Hybrid last year to Bar Harbor, I got about 11 mpg on the interstate, avg about 60 MPH. I am predicting mileages in the high single digits towing the 26RS.

Kirk, I knew there was a reason I didn't want to live in CA. $2.12/gal and that was a good price?

Tim


----------



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments, you brought music to my ears with your 9, 10 ,11 mpg. My bank account is also thanking you, it might allow me for some extras









Again this forum as been the best in answering my post. I cannot wait to share our camping experience with you.

BTW we will be in Virginia Beach this coming summer, we already booked at the Holiday Trav-l .... (don't remember the full name) from Aug 7th to the 20th.









I will advise you of my choice of TV.

Talk to you next.


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 2003 Excursion with the V-10 (6.8L) and 3.73 rear and I get 10 mpg no matter what I am pulling. When I go on a trip I am pretty loaded also all tanks full bike rack on the back and full load in the TV, 6 people, 2 dogs and lets not forget the fire wood to last the weekend !!! But I just won a hyper-tech programmer on E-bay, it is supposed to improve the milage with the program downloaded with improve towing power, I will post when I find out if there is a difference with the hyper-tech program !!

Mike

Gas prices in Detroit area about $1.65 - $1.75 per gal.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well we are back and I did check my gas mileage. We avg. around 10 mpg and put on around 1000 miles on the Tahoe. Had some problems pulling hills, the good side is I convinced the wife we need new gears> 4:10 limited slip, Yes







.

I still need to hear from someone who has the 4.8 vortec with 4:10 gears what MPG do they get.

Tim I am about to jump ship on California and it's gas prices, We paid on a average of $2.29 and the most I paid was on the coast when I saw one of the next service 45 miles signs was $3.25







, yes thats right 72.00 to fill up. We did have a great time and the outback worked and pulled great. Kirk sunny sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't feel so bad about my $45.00 fill up the other day now. shy

It does make me glad the 'ol Avalanche has a 31 gallon tank though, I can fill up at the cheaper places, and go longer without re-filling. 









Tim


----------



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

So for everyone interested, it looks like we will be towing our 21RS with Grand Cherokee Laredo V8 (With all the proper stuff). Since I started this post, many of you replied with some very informative information that made realize that no matter what, gaz mileage will be an issue. I guess this is the price to enoy one of our family best activity.

The Grand Cherokee fitted perfectly in my budget and for normal day to day driving (95% of the time) I will enoy it as it is "better" than some other SUV out there on gaz mileage.

So I will now change my signature to include my TV.

Many thanks again.


----------



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, for what it's worth, we tow our 22' TT (soon to be traded for 21RS) with a '98 Grand. Does fine but I wouldn't want to tow much more. Jeeps are very versatile strong vehicles for what they were designed to do. As long as they're kept within their limits, and you expect the unexpected, have all the proper gear, you should be fine.

Good luck!

Mike.

Mikey, Jenni, Kailey, Miki, Nika and Tigger
'98 Grand Cherokee, modded for power and off-road use.


----------

